# Carboy Lifter



## ROADRUNNER (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm gettin' older & just waiting for my back to give out. Have been looking for a carboy lifter and finally found something!

Check out globalindustrial.com

Do a search for Wesco Mini Winch Stacker

176 lb capacity $315
265 lb capacity $383
330 lb capacity $320 (strange)


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2011)

Those are cool but a vacuum pump would work much easier, cost less, and do more. You can rack your wine from the floor, to the counter top, from the basement to the first floor, degas your wine, filter your wine, and even bottle your wine! Thats what Ive been selling for some time. If you want I can set you up with a new pump and racking and filter set up for $275 shipped to you but Ill have to order one for you as I was really trying to stop selling these but Ive actually been contemplating just selling new ones now as they dont require me to keep a bunch of parts in stock to replace the ones on the used ones. I have a bad back so lifting a full carboy is out of the question and why I started using one!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 20, 2011)

I totally agree with Wade and his system for racking. You are cutting your work time way down and protecting your back. If you're looking for something to lift with I would go with a hydraulic table for half the price of what you were looking at.


----------



## dinolan (Apr 20, 2011)

I go along with Wade and Dan. I got a pump from Wade and its made easy and quick work of racking, degassing and bottling, not to mention not having to muscle the carboys up off the floor.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 20, 2011)

Absolutely agree 100% with wade.


----------

